# Q&A for peptides



## The-Doctor (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

so I have used a lot of peptides for the past few years with a bunch of different protocols and I just wanted to start a thread answering people's questions. There is no dumb question so feel free to ask even if it is a "nooby" question. 

Now by no means I am a pro or a know it all. I just wanted to make a thread helping members as much as I can and to report my feedback.

So ask away


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a question about taking advantage of gh pulses from peptides.  I'm running ghrp2, Ipam, and cjc1295.  The gh pulse reaches its peak around 45 minutes later.  I'm just curious if I should try to take advantage of it by drinking a high carb/protein drink.  Or should I just maximize the fat loss with a normal meal.   

I guess I'm asking if I should spike my insulin at the peak of the pulse.  I haven't found any info about it.  Is it worth it you think?


----------



## The-Doctor (Sep 14, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I have a question about taking advantage of gh pulses from peptides.  I'm running ghrp2, Ipam, and cjc1295.  The gh pulse reaches its peak around 45 minutes later.  I'm just curious if I should try to take advantage of it by drinking a high carb/protein drink.  Or should I just maximize the fat loss with a normal meal.
> 
> I guess I'm asking if I should spike my insulin at the peak of the pulse.  I haven't found any info about it.  Is it worth it you think?




Just have a normal meal. Now ghrp and cjc should give you the best GH pulse. For Ipam you can go as high a dosage as you like and of course it is best to stack it with GHRH (cjc) but the cost/effect of GHRP and CJC I believe is the best. Blood work never showed ipam capping out though. The higher the dosage, the more GH release. 

The best effect I have seen from carbs is taking almost all my daily carb intake as my pre-/post-workout. So basically I'm doing a keto diet. It is keto all day and I take in my carbs, use it during my workout, and then take some post-workout for recovery and then the next morning I'm doing a fasted cardio. It has worked very well for me and I'm liking it. But everybody is different.


----------



## orange24 (Sep 15, 2014)

Best GH pep for your buck?


----------



## Ballgame23 (Oct 4, 2014)

What's the half life of ipam? Do you dose it at 100mcg 3x a day or is single dosed in the am like gh?


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 6, 2014)

orange24 said:


> Best GH pep for your buck?



I'm gonna have to chime in and list them in order of importance (imo).

1)  CJC DAC (pricey)
2)  Hexarelin
3)  Ipamorelin


----------

